# What would be the best affordable el/xover



## maxserg (Dec 11, 2008)

If I had to replace passive xover in a two or tree way xover by using an affordable elertronic xover to tame for flat power bandwidth an Altec 604 8Hpln(center channel)and a setereo kit from JBL 2420 tweet and K-145 woof?(I know that's a bit weird to try to match theese together):dumbcrazy:

Berhinger?

Wich model or any other brand?

I have(collecting the dust)a Crown DC-300(mod for 210W/ch/8Ohms)and a DC 150(unmodified) plus a Cambridge audio(50wpch)integrated amp.

I would like to be able to tame the freq response for those "horns"(Altec 604 or JBL's 2420)

For shure I have to get a good analysis software(Mac OSX)but I have a pair of KM-184 Neumann mics and a MBox from Digidesign(also have some kind of spectrum analyser and phase analyser from Waves plugins)for reading what is goin' on on the audio side.

I don'have anechoic chamber but in-room analysis (close-field) is doable.

Target: stero music playback and DVD(3.1)(maybe JBL's L&R and 604 center channel)and I have two JBL subs(I think they are 8 inchers powered subs, don't remember the model):scratch:

My knowledge ha to be considered as "medium" technically...

My listenig room: 26'X12'X9'(26' deep, 12'wide, 17' larger at the front and a sloped roof going from 9' to 13')(bungallow) and some other adjascent spaces(small kitchen and entry space)open area. 

Suggestions are welcomed.

Sorry for my english:blink:


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

Yes, it's doable. However you may run into problems with your specified amplifiers. The gain structure of each amp needs to be identical, otherwise anytime you change the volume on your preamp they each will change output levels differently. The best way to accomplish what you propose is to use all matching amplifiers - or to use your measuring software to balance the system at one volume setting and then always leave it there!

As far as a suggestion on a good stereo 3-way active crossover, I like the Rane AC23S. It is about $450 which may or may not be considered inexpensive, depending on your budget.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

The Behringer DCX2496 is what I suggest.


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

lsiberian said:


> The Behringer DCX2496 is what I suggest.


I second the Behringer DCX2496 recomendation. I would be happy to send you my config file if decide on the DCX.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## maxserg (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks to all.

For the Crown DC-300 and the Crown D-150, they have been used many times with electronic xovers so I guess that the gain structure is quite similar. Anyway they both have gain control on the front pannel. My cambridge audio is somewhat different beast but I think I will use it as a preamp.

I'll come back soon(hate to make the supper

Thanks everybody


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

The gain structure is not the same as having a gain control, it's how much the voltage gets amplified for a given change in input level. For example, if one amplifier has a gain of 32db and another of 26db, the one with higher gain can be +6db louder for the same input level, and the rate of change for any input variation will be different by a similar factor. I looked up your listed amplifiers and the two Crown amps both list gain at 26db and 26.3db, and most Cambridge amps have a gain structure of 27db, so it appears you are in luck and they are close enough to use together in a bi-amp or tri-amp active system.


----------



## maxserg (Dec 11, 2008)

Wow

Many thanks, I didn't tought that you were to give fast answers on this point.

Now i've found my Cambridge integrated amp and the model is AZUR 340A.

Don't know if it is related for this one:dontknow:


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

DCX2496 is the best value electronic xover out there.



dyohn said:


> The gain structure is not the same as having a gain control, it's how much the voltage gets amplified for a given change in input level. For example, if one amplifier has a gain of 32db and another of 26db, the one with higher gain can be +6db louder for the same input level, and the rate of change for any input variation will be different by a similar factor. I looked up your listed amplifiers and the two Crown amps both list gain at 26db and 26.3db, and most Cambridge amps have a gain structure of 27db, so it appears you are in luck and they are close enough to use together in a bi-amp or tri-amp active system.


Two or three resistors at the output of a DCX channel can attenuated the gain to match the gain of the other amps in use. I'm using a real hodge podge of amps in my system will all different gains this way with no issues.


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

And let's not forget behringers cheaper brother the CX2310.


----------



## trans40 (Sep 25, 2009)

The DCX2496 is very versatile, and there are some nice modifications available on the internet if you want to improve the analog output or power supply. A9X's suggestion of using resistors on the channel outputs to match gains across amps is a great one. I've bought two used DCXs on eBay at half the store price without problems other than the need to reseat the internal DC power cable after shipping, which is a common issue with Behringer products, new or used.


----------

